# The best way to reduce double chin and belly



## Aceituna (Jul 2, 2012)

I am 46 and I started to go to the gym 4 weeks ago.

This is my story.

I have been loosing 15kg weight for the last 4-5 months before starting gym.

I used Jon Gabriel system.

2-3 weeks ago, I started taking PHD Synergy Iso-7, and 1 week ago, I started to take it before and after working out.

I have to say that the results are obvious. I am surprised for it. It works.

But I want to lose fat, mainly in my double chin and my belly, and I would like to be more defined (muscles and veins more defined) and, at the same time to increase my muscles size.

I have been reeding posts in this forum and in another Spanish forum, about what strategy to take leading to this goal.

In this moment, I'm living in a hostel with breakfast and meal included, do I can't take an strict diet.

It seems that creatine included in the product I am taking, produces water retention and slows down fat burning.

These are my questions:

Would it be the best strategy to drink 3lts. a day of water and change the cardio exercises?

Is it better in order to burn fat to do 1 min of cardio at high performance and then 4 min at 60% and the again the same?

After working out?

Before breakfast?

I try to avoid eating anything after 18:00. And this worked effortlessly. I was really easy to lose weight and belly size.

Thank you very much for all your help.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U want to lose weight, eat less calories, burn more calories.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Sort out your diet, find how much you need to eat and eat 500 calories less.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Stop eating processed foods & other $h1te.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> U want to lose weight, eat less calories, burn more calories.


This and you can't target one specific area but overal fat levels.


----------



## Aceituna (Jul 2, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> U want to lose weight, eat less calories, burn more calories.


More than lose weight, I want to increase size in my arms and shoulders and burn fat in my belly and double chin.


----------



## Aceituna (Jul 2, 2012)

Fat said:


> This and you can't target one specific area but overal fat levels.


The first 3 weeks going to gym, I reduced my fat percentage from 29% to 24%.

But it seems I am increasing my belly size.

Maybe I am retaining water.

What do you think?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

As above, at first i would just cut out all the crap, eat more healthily, exercise more, than you can start to really get into it, otherwise, you might get fed up and jack it in, small changes at first to start off, then if you are going to keep at it, you can do more advanced things


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Aceituna said:


> The first 3 weeks going to gym, I reduced my fat percentage from 29% to 24%.
> 
> But it seems I am increasing my belly size.
> 
> ...


Yeah could be carbs or sodium levels making you retain water, just keep doing what you're doing as its clearly working :thumbup1:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello.

Please stop using PHD Synergy Iso-7, Its massivley over priced and you could purchase high quality protien from myprotien or bodybuildingwarehouse for a 1/3rd of the cost!


----------



## Aceituna (Jul 2, 2012)

lxm said:


> Hello.
> 
> Please stop using PHD Synergy Iso-7, Its massivley over priced and you could purchase high quality protien from myprotien or bodybuildingwarehouse for a 1/3rd of the cost!


 Ok.

I'll do it when finish my tube.

I was recommended in a London store, where I live.

As I said, I am starting.

This thins happen.


----------



## Aceituna (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, after some weeks, I have to say that PHD Synergy works, but now, I would like to define.

I increased my weight about 3.5kg.

But my situation at the moment is the next:

* I go to the gym 4 times a week.

* Next week, I'll start my holidays for 10 days. I'll stop my working out sessions.

So, I am thinking to start a definition period.

I want to do 1.5h a day of cardio (walking, swimming, ...)

What do you think about this?

Which fat burner do you recommend to me?

Which strategy?

Other things?

Thanks a lot for your help.

Have a nice day.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Aceituna said:


> More than lose weight, I want to increase size in my arms and shoulders and burn fat in my belly and double chin.


Dont we all!!!! This shiit takes time..........patience and hard work.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Do an hour cardio a day at 130bpm.

Keep carbs low.

Fat Burners = T2 and Clen.

Drink plenty of water.

Take fish oils and vitamins.

Once you are down to a good BF%, then up the protein and start lifting weights.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

15kg is a great start (not sure how much you have left to lose!), well done!

As above, just keep weight training hard and often and do your cardio often. It is difficult to build muscle and lose fat at the same time but it can be done, especially in the early stages like you are in. I remember when I lost 35kg that my strength improved the whole time.

You need to realise that you cannot 'spot reduce' - you can't target specific areas of your body for fat loss. The areas you store fat are quite specific to you and you will find that certain parts of your body get leaner before others do. Your neck and stomach are favoured areas of your body by the sounds of it and unfortunately it will be these areas that get lean last. You will just have to keep going and eventually you'll get there.

Train hard and good luck!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I watch a thing called the biggest loser, it's about really overweight Americans losing weight and a woman said something on it ages ago that has stuck with me.

"watching your diet and moving your body really works"

Good luck in your weightloss buddy


----------



## Aceituna (Jul 2, 2012)

Could these supplements (T2 and Clen)be dangerous for my thyroid?

How much time should I keep on it?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## global (Apr 3, 2005)

To be honest at 46 getting rid of the double chin is really hard, even if you lose a lot of weight. Facial fat is often quite resistant and the last to go.

You should look into having an underchin lipo, it's a very minor procedure done under local anaesthetic. I had it done and the results have been great.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

global said:


> To be honest at 46 getting rid of the double chin is really hard, even if you lose a lot of weight. Facial fat is often quite resistant and the last to go.
> 
> You should look into having an underchin lipo, it's a very minor procedure done under local anaesthetic. I had it done and the results have been great.


are takikng the pizz? the guy has only just started his weight loss regime and you're already saying give up and go for surgery?

at 46 he is definitely able to lose the fat with the old technique of eating less and doing more


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Milzeh said:


> Stop eating processed foods & other $h1te.


This ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

global said:


> To be honest at 46 getting rid of the double chin is really hard, even if you lose a lot of weight. Facial fat is often quite resistant and the last to go.
> 
> You should look into having an underchin lipo, it's a very minor procedure done under local anaesthetic. I had it done and the results have been great.


The weight in your face is the first thing to go when you are losing weight.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Nidge said:


> The weight in your face is the first thing to go when you are losing weight.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ True that!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi and Welcome, I'm new too.

I lost weight off my face first, My sister never does this though and moans that I have a better butt and slimmer face than her even when we're the same weight.. We're half siblings. I'm still losing now of course but am at the stage of adding strength then will cut some more again in a while.

So.. I think genetics play a bit on where you 'store' your fat. The whole body shape comes into play, and in my experience my hubby's tummy drops in size dramatically when he loses weight.

You're doing really well, have had some great tips here - lower carbs a bit, get cheaper supplements if you want and generally keep doing what you're doing. You'll likely know htere are cycles of 'cut' and 'gain' the gains bring muscle and fat, the cuts shift that fat.. and sadly some muscle but ultimately you're left leaner and with bigger muscles than before you started the two cycles..

I can suggest somewhere like my fitness pal to log your calories - it's really easy to do and you can set your carb / protein / fat levels to make sure you keep to a level you want. The key thing is to diary / log EVERYTHING that goes in your mouth. No little snacks, no nibbles of something or cups of tea etc that aren't logged. hidden calories are a nightmare for spoiling good intentions.

Good luck! Look forward to seeing you around. Don't forget to measure yourself once a month too to see the inches change.  They will!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Aceituna said:


> Could these supplements (T2 and Clen)be dangerous for my thyroid?
> 
> How much time should I keep on it?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


you dont need these, only if you want to compete as a body builder on stage, I wouldn't bother.

Just modifiying your diet and sticking at the gym will get you the results you want


----------

